# Electric blue Acara Tankmates



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

I think a school of 5 millennium rainbowfish and 5 yellow rainbowfish would contrast great. The tank isn't as long as it should be but it'll work.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Anything else? I was thinking maybe columbian or serpent tetra, but was a afraid that they would be too small maxing out at 2-3in and the electric blue acara around 6-7in.


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

Well I had 3 eb Acara in my 30 gallon with neon tetras, some guppies, Amenio shrimp and snail...since putting them in I had a Cory, one neon, 3 guppies, and 2 out of three eb died...as of now I'm looking to put in a little cleaning crew maybe one or two fish possible...but honestly I can see my little guy is sad the first eb that went was a loner the other one was the eb I have alive now mate..but any who there awesome fish my guy is super friendly comes up to me and I can touch him no problem he swims with the other fish no problem he likes to hide in the driftwood at night and some times during the day but even for how big he gets I would say he's really not a problem with the smaller fish that I got now...again it can all change once he's bigger so I'm not holding my breath on the guppies on neon..but you never know..sorry I more of did a story about my little guy then help choose what fish you should throw in with yours lol...have lots of plants and places to hide it makes the eb comfortable from what I can tell


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Anymore ideas? Also can someone show me what millennium and yellow rainbowfish look like? I've tried to look them up but there is so many pics


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

fishkeeper01 said:


> Anymore ideas? Also can someone show me what millennium and yellow rainbowfish look like? I've tried to look them up but there is so many pics


I believe this is what your looking for


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

I also put in 3 Otocinclus and my EB started the chase after a very very short time he just stopped and has left them alone now and minds his own business again


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok so this is what I have come up with.

1x electric blue acara 
8x Sterbai corydoras 
5x congo tetra 
10x serpae tetra 

What do you guys think? Is it too crowded, do you see any major problems?


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

That's a heavy fish load for your tank. Congo's are pretty large tetras and besides, Serpae tetras can be fin nippers. The fins of a male Congo tetra and even the acara might be too tempting for them to resist.


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

RWaters is right that is a big load for the tank and also the fin nipper. Also you need to remember that your Acara is going to get big if hes not already even for a 40g.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

If I decided to not go with the congos, do you think the serpae would bother the acara? I assume that the acara wouldn't take that kind of abuse. If not, could columbian tetra work if I do just those?


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## AJR930 (Jan 8, 2014)

Try a loose northern south america/ central america/ north america theme


1- electric blue Acara or Yellow Acara

8- Red Eye Tetra

3- Platy

3-Florida Flagfish

8- Peppered cories


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

fishkeeper01 said:


> If I decided to not go with the congos, do you think the serpae would bother the acara? I assume that the acara wouldn't take that kind of abuse. If not, could columbian tetra work if I do just those?


Will it be a planted tank? I ask because I seem to remember hearing that Columbian tetras eat plants. You might be better off with some platies or swordtails. They way they breed, your Acara would have some extra protein as it grows!


----------



## mattjm20 (Nov 2, 2013)

RugburnTanks said:


> I think a school of 5 millennium rainbowfish and 5 yellow rainbowfish would contrast great. The tank isn't as long as it should be but it'll work.


This is an AWFUL idea. Millenniums and "Yellow" (assuming you mean Axelrodi) both reach 4.5 inches or more (for Millenniums). Not only is that large, but they need a lot of swimming space. I have a 90G with about that amount of rainbows and it seems too crowded. This post is irresponsible, and sounds like conjecture.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Would the serpae really pose a problem to the eba? I really like how the red contrasts the eba's blue. I do like the congos, but if I can do something red I think that would be great. But those with better knowledge should feel free to give their opinions.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

bump


----------



## abrooks12376 (Nov 5, 2015)

Get some Odessa barbs. I wouldn't put anything nippy with them, if they get pestered to.much they're likely to kill the pesterer.


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

mattjm20 said:


> This is an AWFUL idea. Millenniums and "Yellow" (assuming you mean Axelrodi) both reach 4.5 inches or more (for Millenniums). Not only is that large, but they need a lot of swimming space. I have a 90G with about that amount of rainbows and it seems too crowded. This post is irresponsible, and sounds like conjecture.



Now that I look back at it I meant to say or. 10 of any normal bow is to much for a 40. My bad.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah I really want red to contrast his blue. But idk wouldn't even 5 rainbows be too much for a 40?


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

Maybe try neon rainbows, or forktails. The neons have some red but more blue. Forktails have yellow which might look really good with him. They are a lot smaller so you could keep more.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

idk, with the serpaes being a no go, and I can't find any type of good contrasting fish. So what do you guys think of congo tetras?


----------



## abrooks12376 (Nov 5, 2015)

talk about contrast..
ps- that acara is going to own the tank, you'll need something fast and tough to hang..


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

abrooks12376 said:


> View attachment 549937
> talk about contrast..
> ps- that acara is going to own the tank, you'll need something fast and tough to hang..



Rainbow sure are fast enough it's wether or not you can get the contrast in the smaller species.


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Serpae would be fine; you are planning a decent size group of them....EB Acara do not have super long trailing fins to nip and honestly they are still cichlids which can easily handle themselves against a 2" tetra. I would stick to a group of 12 Serpae, 6-8 cories, and 1 acara. Tank is only 3ft thus IMO the tank is stocked....if you want try to get a pair of the acara


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

And the acara won't eat them when it gets bigger?


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

As of now my eb Acara is bigger then most of my guppies, Otis, and tetras..it doesn't bother with them and they don't back.. He's still has quite a ways for growing but so far they all get together and he just seems happy


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

You shouldn't have issues, now keep in mind nothing with cichlids is 100% therefore as with anything proceed with caution. For instance you could end up with a freak acara that thinks it is a dovi, however the mix should work Serpae are robust and feisty tetras, the acara are usually pretty laid back and on the smaller side.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

So here is the final stock, thoughts

1x eba
5x sterbai corys (had 8, replaced two that died, another couple died, I got fed up with the store so I stuck with the 5) they are quite active and seem to be fine
4x congo tetras
1x longfin calico pleco


----------



## terror lover 11 (Dec 11, 2015)

Why not got with a yellow acara! Here's an image!


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

THe stock list is what I currently have in the tank right now.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Does the stock list seem ok?


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

fishkeeper01 said:


> So here is the final stock, thoughts
> 
> 1x eba
> 5x sterbai corys (had 8, replaced two that died, another couple died, I got fed up with the store so I stuck with the 5) they are quite active and seem to be fine
> ...


More ebas for sure

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Really, why's that? I'm not looking to breed any eba.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## abrooks12376 (Nov 5, 2015)

They do like company but at the same time a small tank could be a problem unless it's heavily.planted


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

fishkeeper01 said:


> Really, why's that? I'm not looking to breed any eba.


Psychological health of the fish should be important, they won't make it past wiggle size in a community but giving them a chance to be themselves is great, they even show better colors with other tank mates of the same species especially of the opposite sex. Eba are also very docile, and far less aggressive than most other cichlids in breeding. It's the same reason you wouldn't keep a single tetra or single angel fish or discus.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok well, given the size of the tank (36"×12"×21") I figured one eba or a pair was about the limit. If I stick with one eba should I up the tetra and cory numbers?


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

bump


----------

